# Will 3 child seats fit in the backseat of an 2012 Touareg?



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

I just bought a Passat TDI SEL to replace my Cayenne and love it and now the wife wants to replace our aging Q7 with... you guessed it, a Touareg TDI. Thinking either Lux or Executive but am concerned about 3 child seats fitting in the backseat. While the Q7 has a third row with LATCH connectors it's impossible to get into the 3rd row with 2 child seats in the second row... so what good is that for kids. We currently only have two kids but wife is pushing for a third so I need to consider this now.

I'm really not interested in anything bigger than a Touareg (or our Q7). No minivans, wife won't drive one and I don't want something as big as a Tahoe or Surburban so I am hoping this will work.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

*Go to the dealer*

Used to live in Bellevue near you.

If you have 3 car seats, take them to the dealer with you and see if they will fit. Or maybe make part of the deal they give you enough money off so you can go get 1-3 car seats to meet your kids needs.

We only have 2 grandsons 2 and 4 so have not had to test 3 across.....good luck and hope it works out, but do think the middle one might be tight. Though my 18, 21, and 22 year old say this truck definitely wider than my 2006. It is much roomier inside both front and back.


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

Tregger said:


> Used to live in Bellevue near you.
> 
> If you have 3 car seats, take them to the dealer with you and see if they will fit. Or maybe make part of the deal they give you enough money off so you can go get 1-3 car seats to meet your kids needs.
> 
> We only have 2 grandsons 2 and 4 so have not had to test 3 across.....good luck and hope it works out, but do think the middle one might be tight. Though my 18, 21, and 22 year old say this truck definitely wider than my 2006. It is much roomier inside both front and back.


Thanks for the input! I spent some time looking around a 2012 Touareg Executive when I bought my Passat and felt it was bigger than our 2005 Touareg as well. Wife and I were joking today that while car seats were a good thing we made it without them (we are in our mid-30s) and the vehicles had a fraction of the technology they do now.


----------



## slee (Mar 1, 2002)

These will fit 3 across:
http://us.diono.com/en/car-seats/radian-rxt

You might want to check out the recaro as well:
http://www.recaro-cs.com/us/product/combination-harness-to-boosters.html

We have both and they are both excellent. I like the recaro the best because of ease of adjustment. The sunshine kids (Diono) will fold up and has straps to carry it like a backpack. It also has cup holders. I've seen these fit 3 across in a Honda accord.
Sam


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

i know with our forward facing graco nautilus 3-in-1 and rear facing snugrider 35 - they won't fit side by side in rear. (just did a test fit before our baby is ready to pop out)


----------



## Jurgenk (Jun 3, 2012)

It will be close depending on the size of your seats. We've run three car seats in the back of our other cars with smaller back seat cabins, so I think it can be done


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

I tried fitting three across in my 04 and if there were two more inches then they'd fit. The problem is getting the latches connected as well as the width of the seats


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Funny you asked. I was at the dealer today with 3 carseats wondering the same thing. We have 3 kids rangind from 7 to 1.5. Seven year old uses booster while two others use car seats. Everything fit ok, the only problem was seatbelt buckles were a little hard to access with all the carseats being close to each other. Other than that kids were comfortable enough. I hope this helps


----------



## fschris (Mar 7, 2010)

ugh, I am having one kid... I am having serious issues letting a Car seat in the back of the treg. Is there some sort of mat you can put under so the car seat does not dent or scratch the leather?


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

fschris said:


> ugh, I am having one kid... I am having serious issues letting a Car seat in the back of the treg. Is there some sort of mat you can put under so the car seat does not dent or scratch the leather?


Yes. Post #4 above has even conveniently linked to one.

/greg/


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

prince lionheart has some nice protectors, i'll rotate the seats every blue moon to avoid indentations - but be more concerned about food/etc(leave that to your imagination) in the back seats :laugh:


----------



## fschris (Mar 7, 2010)

awesome thanks, found them on amazon!


----------

